

Questions and Answers on the iPhone jailbreakme vulnerability - FSecurePal
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002004.html

======
tptacek
Q: Should I run an antivirus on my iPhone? A: You should, yes. But you can't.

Seriously. It says that.

~~~
CodeMage
Is anything wrong with the rest? I don't own an iDevice, so I don't know for
sure, but the rest seems spot on.

------
fredoliveira
This post comes across as cocky and unnecessary. Times have changed at
F-secure, it seems.

